# "GOD told me"



## Megaloo (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a fairly close friend who often says, "GOD told me" and finishes the sentence with things that usually could possibly be conviction of GOD's word in her life or just common sense revelations of time and maturity. For example, I recently listened to her telling a group of ladies that the LORD told her not for forget about HIM. To help explain, she had been praying for everyone else in her family and then said "GOD told me that I forgot someone", which was our LORD. She has mentiond his talking to her before in the past and after this last situation, it is starting to bother me. Let me say, that my friend bears fruit in her life and I believe she is a Christian. She is a great encouragement to me and helps me with my stay on this island.
I believe that our LORD speaks to us in HIS word. For instance, I was having a problem with forgiveness and while I was praying I came across the LORD's prayer. I thought about each verse and when I got to "Forgive us our trespasses (or debts) as we forgive those who trespass against us", I believe that that gave me what I needed to forgive, after working through a situation for over a week. (and of course prayer, my husband and other Christians)
I guess what I am asking is, how do I approach this sister properly. I think one of the first questions I would ask is;"What exactly do you mean, does GOD speak to you audibly or are you being convicted by what the BIBLE says?”, “What/who taught you to believe that way?”, OR, do I even approach her at all? Is that even my duty/responsibility? 
Maybe I am making too big of a deal about this, but I thought I'd put it out there. I am looking for wise counsel and I have talked to my husband about this situation and he is curious what you all have to say out there as well. Has this ever happened to any of you? 

Sincerely,


----------



## calgal (Nov 21, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> I have a fairly close friend who often says, "GOD told me" and finishes the sentence with things that usually could possibly be conviction of GOD's word in her life or just common sense revelations of time and maturity. For example, I recently listened to her telling a group of ladies that the LORD told her not for forget about HIM. To help explain, she had been praying for everyone else in her family and then said "GOD told me that I forgot someone", which was our LORD. She has mentiond his talking to her before in the past and after this last situation, it is starting to bother me. Let me say, that my friend bears fruit in her life and I believe she is a Christian. She is a great encouragement to me and helps me with my stay on this island.
> I believe that our LORD speaks to us in HIS word. For instance, I was having a problem with forgiveness and while I was praying I came across the LORD's prayer. I thought about each verse and when I got to "Forgive us our trespasses (or debts) as we forgive those who trespass against us", I believe that that gave me what I needed to forgive, after working through a situation for over a week. (and of course prayer, my husband and other Christians)
> I guess what I am asking is, how do I approach this sister properly. I think one of the first questions I would ask is;"What exactly do you mean, does GOD speak to you audibly or are you being convicted by what the BIBLE says?”, “What/who taught you to believe that way?”, OR, do I even approach her at all? Is that even my duty/responsibility?
> Maybe I am making too big of a deal about this, but I thought I'd put it out there. I am looking for wise counsel and I have talked to my husband about this situation and he is curious what you all have to say out there as well. Has this ever happened to any of you?
> ...



Yes I hear this too many times. I feel your pain. Sometimes, it is cultural or standard in certain churches to talk like that. It is easier for me to avoid opening the can of worms and correct their theology. I have tried in the past to correct this in people and it goes over......badly. Very Badly. "You are so mean!" or "Your way is the only way and everyone else is wrong" or my alltime favorite: "You have head knowledge but no hearrrtttt!"


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> I have a fairly close friend who often says, "GOD told me" and finishes the sentence with things that usually could possibly be conviction of GOD's word in her life or just common sense revelations of time and maturity. For example, I recently listened to her telling a group of ladies that the LORD told her not for forget about HIM. To help explain, she had been praying for everyone else in her family and then said "GOD told me that I forgot someone", which was our LORD. She has mentiond his talking to her before in the past and after this last situation, it is starting to bother me. Let me say, that my friend bears fruit in her life and I believe she is a Christian. She is a great encouragement to me and helps me with my stay on this island.
> I believe that our LORD speaks to us in HIS word. For instance, I was having a problem with forgiveness and while I was praying I came across the LORD's prayer. I thought about each verse and when I got to "Forgive us our trespasses (or debts) as we forgive those who trespass against us", I believe that that gave me what I needed to forgive, after working through a situation for over a week. (and of course prayer, my husband and other Christians)
> I guess what I am asking is, how do I approach this sister properly. I think one of the first questions I would ask is;"What exactly do you mean, does GOD speak to you audibly or are you being convicted by what the BIBLE says?”, “What/who taught you to believe that way?”, OR, do I even approach her at all? Is that even my duty/responsibility?
> Maybe I am making too big of a deal about this, but I thought I'd put it out there. I am looking for wise counsel and I have talked to my husband about this situation and he is curious what you all have to say out there as well. Has this ever happened to any of you?
> ...



If God really told them something, then why don't they write it down and put it in the Bible so that the rest of us can have the benefit of this divine revelation?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 21, 2007)

Edwards, Jonathan | The Religious Affections 

There were people in his day who had "experiences", too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2007)

Meghan (aloo),

Patience.

I had some folks in the Church that used to talk that way. It's very common these days. I think you need to get them to a point where they have a tremendous trust in the Word and then to have them see, in the Word, where they're told not to trust their hearts.

Begin with the first and the second will follow.


----------



## caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Megaloo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a fairly close friend who often says, "GOD told me" and finishes the sentence with things that usually could possibly be conviction of GOD's word in her life or just common sense revelations of time and maturity. For example, I recently listened to her telling a group of ladies that the LORD told her not for forget about HIM. To help explain, she had been praying for everyone else in her family and then said "GOD told me that I forgot someone", which was our LORD. She has mentiond his talking to her before in the past and after this last situation, it is starting to bother me. Let me say, that my friend bears fruit in her life and I believe she is a Christian. She is a great encouragement to me and helps me with my stay on this island.
> ...


 
This is a good point that Daniel brings up. When they say God told me, they are _most likely_ working from scriptural truths. Most of us here know this. We all know there is nothing new under the sun, no new revelation, but only living constantly and consistently by His words day in and day out. If we are wise, it is only because we are walking in the light of his revealed words. They don't change and we don't add anything new to it just by saying so. Now, how you attempt or forego an attempt at getting that across to your friend: I have no worldly or biblical advise.

The old maxim--which is a just a worldly saying: _If it's new it's not true and if it's true it's not new, _sticks with me for some reason.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 21, 2007)

caddy said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > The old maxim--which is a just a worldly saying: _If it's new it's not true and if it's true it's not new, _sticks with me for some reason.
> ...


----------



## J. David Kear (Nov 21, 2007)

What about in instances of ministry calling?

Scripture does speak generally in the great commission but it does not speak specifically. In other words, it does not say, “I want Joe to go to Africa and Dave to contribute the money”.

If a person feels a call to the mission field in a foreign land would it not be appropriate to understand that call as God speaking?

I would seriously question supporting anyone in the mission field who was going under any other mandate than the personal and specific call of God.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2007)

J. David Kear said:


> What about in instances of ministry calling?
> 
> Scripture does speak generally in the great commission but it does not speak specifically. In other words, it does not say, “I want Joe to go to Africa and Dave to contribute the money”.
> 
> ...




That is an interesting point, but with the ministry is it not the case that a man measuring himself in light of the word of God, and with the approval of the church, is recognised as called by God rather than some sort of advanced revelation?


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 21, 2007)

I am an amateur here, so please be patient with me.
GOD gives us desires. GOD is in control of us. I think if we compare what are desires are to GOD's word and seek wise counsel like GOD's word says, and if we are not in sin in making that final decision, then GOD's will be done. Follow that desire. Right??? I would not use the word "speaking" but the words "desire", “conviction”, and "doors have been opened". I think desire is/can be a call of GOD, but maybe that is too vague and dangerous to say...
GOD's will, will be done no matter what; I do take comfort in that.


----------



## J. David Kear (Nov 21, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> J. David Kear said:
> 
> 
> > What about in instances of ministry calling?
> ...



I agree to a point but to me there has to be another component to ministry than measuring yourself against the word and approval of the church. Would you agree that there have been many men ordained in many churches that were qualified biblically and recognized by their church that in the end were, evidently, not called of God?

Another question on this topic would be in salvation. Anyone can read the word and physically hear the word. But, only the elect hear God speak in the word. To everyone else it is foolishness.

I say all this not to give credence to the many people who "hear" God tell them which pants to wear each day. I just think that there are instances in which hearing God personally is a vital.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 21, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> I am an amateur here, so please be patient with me.
> GOD gives us desires. GOD is in control of us. I think if we compare what are desires are to GOD's word and seek wise counsel like GOD's word says, and if we are not in sin in making that final decision, then GOD's will be done. Follow that desire. Right??? I would not use the word "speaking" but the words "desire", “conviction”, and "doors have been opened". I think desire is/can be a call of GOD, but maybe that is too vague and dangerous to say...
> GOD's will, will be done no matter what; I do take comfort in that.





There's no need to become mystical and use terms that suggest personal revelation. What we have are desires, not the voice of God communicating directly to us apart from the scriptures. And since our heart is so deceitful I doubt that it's ever good to assume that something we feel inside is "from God." God's providence is something that we should write in our journals (i.e. after the fact), not something that we try to measure/figure out for day-to-day decision making. We consult God's revealed will which is common to all of His saints, trusting in Him that whatever comes about is for our good, and we act.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 21, 2007)

For a person who is not sensitive, a good way to open a discussion might be to say, "God told me He's not speaking to you anymore." At that point they have to think about how they know that it is God "telling" them these things. Of course, if the person is question _is_ sensitive you just probably destroyed all opportunity to ever speak with them about it.

If it's a problem of obstinacy, Proverbs 30:5,6 is a good text to begin with.

The low-key approach is always the hardest. Is there any author/speaker she respects who has addressed the topic adequately? Do you have frequent conversations with her about Scripture? Maybe it would be possible to bring up the people of Israel begging for Moses to speak to them, and not personally hear the voice of God themselves: or John falling on his face before Christ.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 21, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> J. David Kear said:
> 
> 
> > What about in instances of ministry calling?
> ...



I hope you don't mind me adding one more thing...

I have been listening the John Piper and I think this has some answers. 

Oneplace.com - Desiring God Radio

He mentions, along w/ many other verses,

The lot is cast into the lap, but its _every _decision is from the LORD.
*Proverbs 16:33*


----------



## J. David Kear (Nov 21, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Megaloo said:
> 
> 
> > I am an amateur here, so please be patient with me.
> ...



There are instances where we _must_ use terms of personal revelation lest we be Federal Visionist.

"Nevertheless, we acknowledge the inward illumination of the Spirit of God to be _necessary_ for the saving understanding of such things as are revealed in the Word." (WCF 1:6)


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe we should just ask them, "_how_ did God tell you?"

I do not believe most people mean this literally. They are just trying communicate feeling moved one way or another, which movement may or may not be by the Holy Spirit. As long as it's in line with Scripture I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 21, 2007)

J. David Kear said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Megaloo said:
> ...



The Confession is saying that you can't just read the scriptures and believe them without the aid of the Spirit. Inward illumination of the scriptures is not the same thing as inward personal revelation of matters not revealed in the scriptures.


----------



## Richard King (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't get me started!


whoops too late, already started. 
I have lived with this for years. 
I had someone tell me that God was telling them what sex my grandchild would be. I said "really? Like positively you know?" He responded, "I am getting about a 70 percent certainty that it will be a girl." I told him that was interesting because I had been getting a 50% on that myself!

Around here there are people who God will apparently tell them what YOU should be doing with your life...what is going to happen in Israel within 6 months, on and on and on ad nauseum.

The hard thing for me after escaping that crowd is the fact that most of them are the sweetest, kindest, most caring and sincere individuals in the world. It is hard to be blunt with them (for me). I think many of them just got in that crowd and picked up the lingo. 

With my own son and daughter in law I tried to insist that they find scripture to back up what they thought the Holy Spirit was telling them and to also consider Godly counsel to see if God had told any other person on the planet the same thing. In the end, they just saw my advice as words coming from a man who was denying the power of the Holy Spirit. Sort of a catch 22.

A gentle suggestion you might make is that they start a journal. 
Sometimes if the "God hearers" will keep a journal of what God has told them above and beyond the Bible, 
they will see their percentages of correct "words of knowledge" aren't that impressive.
Other than that, all I can say is time teaches all of the lessons I was unable to teach.


----------



## caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

...and maybe someone could just send her this link!



( Just joking )


----------



## J. David Kear (Nov 21, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> J. David Kear said:
> 
> 
> > CarolinaCalvinist said:
> ...



In the case of your first sentence you and I are saying the same thing. You can't just read the scripture and believe them without the aid of the spirit.

In the case of your second sentence we are in disagreement _in certain instances_. Because the scripture does not reveal that you _specifically_ are saved or that you _specifically_ are called into ministry. If the spirit does not reveal those things to you personally then how do you know for certain that you are called to either? If this is the case then you are stuck with either universalism or uncertainty.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2007)

J. David Kear said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > J. David Kear said:
> ...



It may be the case that the church has recognised a man as Biblically qualified, but in reality he was not?


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 21, 2007)

py3ak said:


> For a person who is not sensitive, a good way to open a discussion might be to say, "God told me He's not speaking to you anymore." At that point they have to think about how they know that it is God "telling" them these things. Of course, if the person is question _is_ sensitive you just probably destroyed all opportunity to ever speak with them about it.
> 
> If it's a problem of obstinacy, Proverbs 30:5,6 is a good text to begin with.
> 
> The low-key approach is always the hardest. Is there any author/speaker she respects who has addressed the topic adequately? Do you have frequent conversations with her about Scripture? Maybe it would be possible to bring up the people of Israel begging for Moses to speak to them, and not personally hear the voice of God themselves: or John falling on his face before Christ.




She loves to talk about our LORD, and is always asking how my walk is. You mentioning scripture is something I need to remember. I'll just let GOD do the "talking".  

Thank you very much.

("God told me He's not speaking to you anymore" )


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2007)

I often think of that Irish guy in _Braveheart_. 

R.B. Kuiper, _God's Will and God's Word_:



> PRESUMPTUOUS MYSTICISM
> 
> It is of the essence of Mysticism to separate the operation of the Holy Spirit from God's objective Word, to hold that the Spirit often reveals God’s will without reference to the Bible, and thus by plain implication to deny that the Bible is God’s once-for-all, finished, revelation of His will.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Nov 21, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> I have a fairly close friend who often says, "GOD told me" and finishes the sentence with things that usually could possibly be conviction of GOD's word in her life or just common sense revelations of time and maturity. For example, I recently listened to her telling a group of ladies that the LORD told her not for forget about HIM. To help explain, she had been praying for everyone else in her family and then said "GOD told me that I forgot someone", which was our LORD. She has mentiond his talking to her before in the past and after this last situation, it is starting to bother me. Let me say, that my friend bears fruit in her life and I believe she is a Christian. She is a great encouragement to me and helps me with my stay on this island.
> I believe that our LORD speaks to us in HIS word. For instance, I was having a problem with forgiveness and while I was praying I came across the LORD's prayer. I thought about each verse and when I got to "Forgive us our trespasses (or debts) as we forgive those who trespass against us", I believe that that gave me what I needed to forgive, after working through a situation for over a week. (and of course prayer, my husband and other Christians)
> I guess what I am asking is, how do I approach this sister properly. I think one of the first questions I would ask is;"What exactly do you mean, does GOD speak to you audibly or are you being convicted by what the BIBLE says?”, “What/who taught you to believe that way?”, OR, do I even approach her at all? Is that even my duty/responsibility?
> Maybe I am making too big of a deal about this, but I thought I'd put it out there. I am looking for wise counsel and I have talked to my husband about this situation and he is curious what you all have to say out there as well. Has this ever happened to any of you?
> ...



I have a good friend who runs a Christian book store and people always come in and tell him "God told me this" 

He wants to start saying "WOW you know God told me you were going to say that!" LOL

In truth, I believe its a type of taking the Lords name in vain and it is sinful, so I would gently rebuke your friend.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 22, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> She loves to talk about our LORD, and is always asking how my walk is. You mentioning scripture is something I need to remember. I'll just let GOD do the "talking".
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ("God told me He's not speaking to you anymore" )



If you need some Scriptural references for the conversation we hope will come up soon, Deuteronomy 4:2; Proverbs 30:5,6; Jeremiah 23:15-32 and Revelation 22:19 obviously address the issue in a direct, and vigorous way. Proverbs 28:26 is good for a little bit more of an indirect approach (and ties in well with Jeremiah). But for a purely positive approach, I don't know that there's a better place to begin that Hebrews 1:1,2. God has spoken to us: He has done in His Son. What more could there be to add to that? After the revelation of God in Christ, isn't everything else something of an anticlimax?


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 22, 2007)

Maybe you can pray about having an opportunity to encourage her in the scriptures.[ maybe you have done this] If you have sections of scripture that you have found that have helped you in this area,such as;

104Through thy precepts I get understanding: therefore I hate every false way. 

105Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path

Maybe a small book about discovering God's will by[Sinclair Ferguson] can help lay the groundwork for expressing the need to seek the safety of the "more sure word of prophecy" we have in the scripture.
Point out the danger of much false teaching that exists when people trust in messages, or impressions, or dreams, instead of the means God has given us. Jn 17:17
Have you heard any sermons on this topic,that you might have her listen to. You can get at the issue directly if she knows you have a concern for her soul


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 22, 2007)

WOW...I sincerely thank you all very much. I will be praying about this situation more and will look at the scriptures some of you have shared with me. I will keep you posted.
GOD bless you all and I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving Day!

Sincerely,


----------

